# 54" Kudu



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Very nice Kudu, to be sure.

I'm interested in your avatar. Is it a bowkill? Love to hear that story!


----------



## Fritz Bowhuntin (May 6, 2012)

Thank you sir and yes, the Elephant was a bow kill. I struggle to copy the report from the Word document where I wrote it. This friend/client of mine has bow hunted the complete Big 6 numerous times with me. He is also addicted to Buffalo with a bow.


----------



## CaveTroll (May 15, 2012)

Great Kudu that. Whwere in SA are you based Fritz? Live in Pretoria meself


----------



## Fritz Bowhuntin (May 6, 2012)

I am at Mopane, near Musina.


----------



## CaveTroll (May 15, 2012)

Ah right. Have only been in that area once many years ago... was still a kid then


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

How is Kudu measured ? From the base straight up or do you follow the curve ? 
Glen


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

Nice Kudu. Hunting Kudu or anything in Africa for that matter is a blast, can't wait to go back.


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

holey moley!!!

of all of the african game, the greater kudu is the one thing i really want to hunt


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

G Skinner said:


> How is Kudu measured ? From the base straight up or do you follow the curve ?
> Glen


There is a ridge that follows the spiral. Measure along that ridge from base to tip. 54" is a durn nice bull!

Strangely enough, a 48" bull may be taller than some that are 54". It all has to do with the depth of the spiral. I read once that you look from the end of the horn down through and inside the spiral. On a good bull you should be able to fit a beer bottle down thru the "hole". I'm in need of a really samll beer bottle if anyone can spare one!


----------

